# A3 is getting Real major jump in inventory



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw at lunch today there was over 1200 cars and I checked tonight over 2000 cars now on cars.com . Rare colors , red , blue


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, saw that this afternoon. I'm not entirely convinced their database is correct at this point. The listings still looked about the same to me as they did with 1,200 cars.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes Audi is coming out strong to sell the A3. We have 40 in stock , anybody in CA want a great deal sms me Mario Walter's Audi Riverside CA.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

trueunion said:


> Yes Audi is coming out strong to sell the A3. We have 40 in stock , anybody in CA want a great deal sms me Mario Walter's Audi Riverside CA.



That's not fair I want a great deal too for us east coast guy too


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

trueunion said:


> Yes Audi is coming out strong to sell the A3. We have 40 in stock , anybody in CA want a great deal sms me Mario Walter's Audi Riverside CA.


Mario-

There are a few on the forum who are members of ACNA. Do you participate in the ACNA discount program?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Mario-
> 
> There are a few on the forum who are members of ACNA. Do you participate in the ACNA discount program?


See Dan, the deals are already starting .


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Last weekend I stopped by one of my two Audi dealers and they were sitting on an inventory of about 7, from what I could see. Most were 2.0T Quattros and several already had dealer plates, so I suspect they've been pressed into the service loaner program, considering they were sitting in the service department lot.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Travis Grundke said:


> Last weekend I stopped by one of my two Audi dealers and they were sitting on an inventory of about 7, from what I could see. Most were 2.0T Quattros and several already had dealer plates, so I suspect they've been pressed into the service loaner program, considering they were sitting in the service department lot.



It pretty crappy when you see the cars sitting on there lot with the pollen dust starting to build up and they cannot even sell any of them till tomorrow


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

livestrong191 said:


> It pretty crappy when you see the cars sitting on there lot with the pollen dust starting to build up and they cannot even sell any of them till tomorrow


Pollen dust? Ha! That would imply it's springtime. 

Here in Cleveland we're still waiting for the last of the snow to melt....


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow. My dealer here in Central NJ went from around 48 over the weekend to 65 as of today. 
They have a whopping 2 P+ and 1 Prestige model! Their launch event is Thursday night.

-Dennis


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dennis M said:


> Wow. My dealer here in Central NJ went from around 48 over the weekend to 65 as of today.
> They have a whopping 2 P+ and 1 Prestige model! Their launch event is Thursday night.
> 
> -Dennis



Whats the dealers name


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Bell in Edison.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> See Dan, the deals are already starting .


Playing catch-up to the CLA's 6 month head start is great news for prospective A3 buyers. Audi is going to have to fight for every single share point. (I will be amazed if they get more than 20% by the end of 2014).


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Waterfan said:


> Playing catch-up to the CLA's 6 month head start is great news for prospective A3 buyers. Audi is going to have to fight for every single share point. (I will be amazed if they get more than 20% by the end of 2014).


my local dealer only has 8 cars in stock . Only a couple are 2.0's, the rest are 1.8's.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

A bonus of the huge amount of vehicles online now is that we can finally see some non-press cars that haven't been outfitted with navigation, thus the smaller screen is shown clearly. It looks MUCH better than my brief encounter with it at the local dealer (I'm assuming they had brightness dialed way down for some reason). I can definitely live with this as a way to put the 2600 Nav dollars on P+ to better use for B&O, Sports and Convenience packages.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The big jump is to load up dealerships ahead of the launch events tomorrow (that you can still RSVP for BTW, use the link at the bottom of the story). I hear it's the biggest launch ever in America for an Audi model.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I could RSVP if my local dealer could've been bothered to get something together. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I could RSVP if my local dealer could've been bothered to get something together.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i'll try and take as many pictures as i can from tommorow's event locally .


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

nickjs1984 said:


> A bonus of the huge amount of vehicles online now is that we can finally see some non-press cars that haven't been outfitted with navigation, thus the smaller screen is shown clearly. It looks MUCH better than my brief encounter with it at the local dealer (I'm assuming they had brightness dialed way down for some reason). I can definitely live with this as a way to put the 2600 Nav dollars on P+ to better use for B&O, Sports and Convenience packages.


That looks like the larger screen to my eye...


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

davewg said:


> That looks like the larger screen to my eye...


My point exactly?  

It's definitely the smaller screen because the car in question has the non-Nav, black MMI buttons (which I actually prefer to fingerprint-prone aluminum).


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I'm going to an A3 launch event tonight. Between the two Penske Audi shops in my area there are about 35 cars on lots and another 35 inbound.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

nickjs1984 said:


> My point exactly?
> 
> It's definitely the smaller screen because the car in question has the non-Nav, black MMI buttons (which I actually prefer to fingerprint-prone aluminum).


Yep, you're correct. 

I see the bezels on the side of the screen in the link you posted here. It looked larger because those bezels do a nice job of making the screen feel larger than it is, but the smaller screen just doesn't work for me regardless.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm going to an A3 launch event tonight. Between the two Penske Audi shops in my area there are about 35 cars on lots and another 35 inbound.


there are only 7 cars at my local dealer . I hoped they would have had more though...


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Attending my local dealer's launch last night, I was shocked to see the amount of 1.8Ts with no options that they had in stock. I'm talking at least 5 or 6 out of the 15 or so they had on the lot.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

sonic_va said:


> Attending my local dealer's launch last night, I was shocked to see the amount of 1.8Ts with no options that they had in stock. I'm talking at least 5 or 6 out of the 15 or so they had on the lot.


Audi is definitely taking a different approach than Merc.

While probably no one will buy a base CLA with no options, the base A3 is very well equipped and priced competitively.


----------



## VW MK 4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Been driving Golfs and GTIs for many years, the base A3 sedan seems just the car for me.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

sonic_va said:


> Attending my local dealer's launch last night, I was shocked to see the amount of 1.8Ts with no options that they had in stock. I'm talking at least 5 or 6 out of the 15 or so they had on the lot.


This makes sense to me because they are not trying to sell "us" on the A3... they are trying to get other people out the door with one. the price tag on the 2.0 or the maxed out 1.8 is high enough to almost get someone into an A4.

let them sell those- It's like what ford always does with the stang..... the GT is available because they sell enough V6s to produce the platform.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

It is funny they still don't have any Prestige stock...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> It is funny they still don't have any Prestige stock...


I feel like I remember someone saying on one of these threads that to get a Prestige you'll pretty much have to put a deposit down so they'll get one for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. They'll end up being mostly a “sold order only" configuration. Just too much money tied up in a car that most people won't buy...


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. They'll end up being mostly a “sold order only" configuration. Just too much money tied up in a car that most people won't buy...


I found one in all of socal so far; a Prestige with the Sport Package. Exactly the car i want. I'm thinking more will roll in as the year goes on....people buy that package in socal for sure.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Yeah, no doubt. A friend who orders for a large dealership explained it this way: the first wave of cars is targeted at 95% of the buyers out there who are payment shopping. That means $33k - $35k spec cars, which are the sweet spot.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Just checked the inventory for A3 2.0t Prestige packaged cars....Beverly Hills Audi has more than a couple, and they are loaded up with the Advanced tech package as well.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's been a week but one person has bought where is the rest


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

livestrong191 said:


> It's been a week but one person has bought where is the rest


Be still, English teachers...


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. They'll end up being mostly a “sold order only" configuration. Just too much money tied up in a car that most people won't buy...


Market dynamics in Southern California are a little different; they tend to stock every configuration here. There are always willing buyers and whatever ones they don't sell, they end up heavily discounting. People like me then come in and swoop them up haha. I've noticed that the top end cars have the most discounts so its better just to get that config.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's California. They're barely part of the US, anyhow.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> That's California. They're barely part of the US, anyhow.


oh stop it :laugh:


----------

